# Maya nadhi by Santhosh Narayanan



## Suganthan

This track is from a movie "Kabali" which was released recently. Simply beautiful for my taste


----------



## Pugg

Suganthan said:


> This track is from a movie "Kabali" which was released recently. Simply beautiful for my taste


Is this a Bollywood movie?


----------



## Suganthan

No, people call it Kollywood. South Indian. So you like the music? I got addicted to the background motif starting at 0:55


----------

